# back tension release



## Elite Dave (Dec 9, 2012)

stan


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Backtension is a style and a technique, it is not a type of release. Hinge, trigger and thumb can all be shot with back tension. There are releases like the Evolution that are excellent for learning back tension and how it should feel, but all releases can be shot with back tension if you are ready to spend the time learning the technique.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I've seen a few people trying back tension lately. I know to do it properly it's easier to use what I call a real back tension release. If you use a thumb actuated release it seems that most shooters force the shot from anticipating the timing. Get a hinge type and use your back muscles and keep aiming. Scott or Stan and truball make great releases


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the BT gold by TRuball, you might want to try the Sweet Spot if you are afraid of it going off in your face, it has a "lock" mechanism.
Good luck


----------



## extreme (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice, just got back from the sportsman show but the vendors there had no back tension releases to look at. the ones that I'm considering are the truball ht3,scott longhorn or the sweet spot. any other advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Stan, Carter, Truball and Scott all make great BT or hinge releases and all come in 2 - 4 finger versions. Some are swept back, some come with a clicker or even adjustable thumb pegs. You really need to try several and find one that fits your hand and you feel most comfortable with. The Stan morex comes with a built in safety pin which is a great bonus when learning to shoot a hinge.One word of advice, either build or buy yourself a morin trainer(http://morintrainer.ca/ or http://www.grivtech.com/) to learn and practice shooting which ever hinge release you buy.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

If you're looking to try a hinge release the tru-ball ht is an excellent choice... and I've tried more than a few over the years lol.


----------



## mikeb2012 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just started shooting a hinge this year. You'll love it. Its different, in a great way. Really makes you focus.

I've been using a SweetSpot 2 3-finger. The safety is nice, as its easy to revert back to poorer habits until the shot sequence is engrained. I would strongly recommend checking out the Scott Seminar that was recently taped at Lancaster. Its on YouTube and Vimeo. I followed the link that was first posted here on AT.

Enjoy!


----------



## ThisGuy! (Jan 2, 2011)

i too just started using a back tension/hinge release...i got the stan black jack after trying over 20 diff ones..felt the smothest in my follow through and very easy allen wrench adjustment without all the diff crap to change...best bang for buck and cant beat the quality


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I picked up and Scott Longhorn III and Scott Hex. I like the longhorn a lot, it's my first attempt at a hinge. I'm shooting with the click, but use it to start my shot not half way through to alert me when the release is ready to go off. Don't like the hex as much seems to much like a trigger action although I need to try it without the click.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

GWN_Nuge said:


> If you're looking to try a hinge release the tru-ball ht is an excellent choice... and I've tried more than a few over the years lol.


Ttt ill second the statement made by GWN


----------



## guzman (Jan 28, 2013)

I am too switching from a Carter to a Stan, I found that I was punching the Carter after getting back into archery after a long hiatus. I tried a HT and liked it but it was not super comfortable. I now have a Stan micro and it feels better to me. I am waiting on a longhorn coming in the mail so I will have a couple of options to try. 

I had huge target panic years ago and using a hinge release was the only way I could keep shooting. Since then I have found that I really cannot shoot anything other than a hinge with any consistency.


----------

